# New Cigar Aficionado Cover



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I was out of line with this so I've removed the photo.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

What's a "RICH PRICK"? :biggrin: That's hilarious!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Very funny. :biggrin:


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Wasn't that the copy that showed up in your Gold Mailbox? Or am I the only one ?


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

psssssst!! wanna buy a watch?


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Hahah....


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

So, uh where are the cigars??


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> So, uh where are the cigars??


I've only ever bought/ read one issue of CA and was pretty disapointed with the lack of cigar talk. Pretty much all they had was the cigar ratings.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Every once in a while I'll scan a copy if I have nothing else to do or nothing else to read at the local b&m. Other than that, I really could care less if that magazine ever is published again. Most of the columns and features are drivel and not very well written anyway. I'll stick to Cigar Magazine, Smoke & Cigarpress Mag thank you. "Aficionado" can "kiss it" as far as I'm concerned.

CD


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

kass said:


> I've only ever bought/ read one issue of CA and was pretty disapointed with the lack of cigar talk. Pretty much all they had was the cigar ratings.


"Ratings" huh?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> "Ratings" huh?


err...reviews, although they pretty much only show the rating the reviewers gave them.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> So, uh where are the cigars??


In his gold plated humidor. Duh


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Every once in a while I'll scan a copy if I have nothing else to do or nothing else to read at the local b&m. Other than that, I really could care less if that magazine ever is published again. Most of the columns and features are drivel and not very well written anyway. I'll stick to Cigar Magazine, Smoke & Cigarpress Mag thank you. "Aficionado" can "kiss it" as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> CD


I posted the same thing in a thread here and it all got twisted.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

were jealous of your private jet and power watches


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

The word "CIGAR" is missing from the title. That should tell you something...


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

not too far from the truth, eh? rumor has it the spring '08 issue will have a layout of shank's post round steam with rush....


----------



## cigarsmoka-cl (Jul 31, 2007)

All Right! Cigar Press!! lol...Thanks. Rich Prick - that's funny


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

heheheh...pretty much sums it up


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So you can doctor up a cover, good for you. I like the mag myself and enjoyed the Tom Selleck piece. There is also an article in it about Don Pepin, if I'm not mistaken he is a fan fav around here. Seems like it would be something y'all would enjoy to read. I don't know but a cigar press member making fun of other press is like me talking smack about another forum, didn't think we where about that. Nothing against anybody and I'm sure I'll get some slack from this but just me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Before we all go crazy trashing CA here is the real cover:


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Little off topic.. but I need to watch some Magnum PI again soon.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> So you can doctor up a cover, good for you. I like the mag myself and enjoyed the Tom Selleck piece. There is also an article in it about Don Pepin, if I'm not mistaken he is a fan fav around here. Seems like it would be something y'all would enjoy to read. I don't know but a cigar press member making fun of other press is like me talking smack about another forum, didn't think we where about that. Nothing against anybody and I'm sure I'll get some slack from this but just me. Just my 2 cents.


Hear, hear. I agree that Cigar Aficionado has taken some weird turns and could probably stand to get back to basics a bit, but I still like the magazine. Oddly enough, I found a copy on the table in my Chiropractors waiting room. How NON-PC is that! Way to go, Doc! (and thanks, my back does feel better.)


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

kass said:


> Little off topic.. but I need to watch some Magnum PI again soon.


I watched the pilot episode the other day. First scene of the pilot episode is of Tom Selleck in a 70's style (tight as heck) swimsuit coming out of the water onto the beach. Who was the target audience???


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

relax, bud and miller do it all the time. "that there was funny, i don't care who you are." i read the don pepin article and they do have some good stories, like the fathers & sons in the tobacco business series, but you have to admit a lot of us do not get much use out of the other 75% of the magazine. i took the joke in good humor , if i am wrong please accept my apologies.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I have nothing against Tom Selleck, and not all the magazine is bad. I'm a huge fan of Tom, in fact the Magnum PI DVD's are on my wishlist.  It just has more and more uber rich stuff and less and less cigars.

I meant it as a joke...


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I got mine in the mail the other day and it is thick. I scan through most of it but read the articles that I find in it. They had alot about travel in this one. I can not afford alot of those things but it is still cool to look at stuff like that. I plan on picking up one of those new Vantage cars.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> I have nothing against Tom Selleck, and not all the magazine is bad. I'm a huge fan of Tom, in fact the Magnum PI DVD's are on my wishlist.  It just has more and more uber rich stuff and less and less cigars.
> 
> I meant it as a joke...


A joke then why did you write "Rich Prick"? What is gained from that? We are not about this sort of stuff. We are not on this forum to make fun if people. When I got made fun of it usually ended in a fight.

Come one this is not good.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Point taken, I was trying to be edgy but crossed a line. I apologize guys.


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

i strongly dislike CA...it's a cigar magazine there should be nothing but articles about cigars in it. The cover says cigar only 3 times. Not my cup of tea


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Again, this is a bit off topic, but I wanted you guys to know about a new magazine I ran across...


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

Hahahha Thats Great...belly Button Lint Haha


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

What are your tips for preventing Lint Build up?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Again, this is a bit off topic, but I wanted you guys to know about a new magazine I ran across...


Gee thanks for that image John - I am now both hysterically blind and psychologically scarred for life!

:roflmao:

<rant>

Although I missed the original pic, I can agree with Daniel's sentiments, and applaud Jesse for removing it. From the posts in all of the threads where CA is mentioned, I don't know which topic is more polarizing: CA or Hillary Clinton.

Personally, CA could disappear from the shelves of every newstand on the planet and I wouldn't shed a tear (well, maybe a little one). IMHO the number of quality cigar-related articles has dwindled to the point it just isn't worth my time any more. I dropped my subscription coming up on two years ago now, and haven't regretted it for an instant. Plenty of Cigar magazines out there that remember what CA forgot a long time ago: it's all about the cigars ladies and gents!

My two cents...

</rant>


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

As far as Jesse's original picture, I took it as being damn funny and true! CA needs to lean towards what it is supposed to be about. Hell I can pic up a Dupont Registry and a REAL cigar magazine and mix it up and have the next issue. I think they need to make up their minds about what they want to promote. It looks like they are all about being an advertising mecca for the ultra-rich!!!! 

John on the other hand has absolutely made me spray some ice cold pepsi out of my nose and onto the keyboard!! Now how am I going to explain the sticky keys to the wife??? Thanks man!!!! LOL


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

I like Smoke Magazine better. They have 4 seperate reveiws on one cigar and reveiw just as many as CA. I dont think i like the way CA reviews their cigars. Especially if you watch their videos online, theres one guy who will say like 25 different flavors all at once on his first puff. I was like, hmmm, i guess hes bound to hit one!


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Again, this is a bit off topic, but I wanted you guys to know about a new magazine I ran across...


I've never had coffee shoot through my nose quite like that before.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Again, this is a bit off topic, but I wanted you guys to know about a new magazine I ran across...


:roflmao: Oh man that is a good one!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Hear, hear. I agree that Cigar Aficionado has taken some weird turns and could probably stand to get back to basics a bit, but I still like the magazine. Oddly enough, I found a copy on the table in my Chiropractors waiting room. How NON-PC is that! Way to go, Doc! (and thanks, my back does feel better.)


My chiropactor and I discuss cigars every visit.  I still enjoy CA, but not as much as some of the other magazines though.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> Point taken, I was trying to be edgy but crossed a line. I apologize guys.


No need for that at all.
Most people agree that it was funny.
Just cause a couple people got bent doesn't mean you need to apologize.
Don't get me wrong I'll read the magazine at the library or at a cigar shop,
but I'm not giving them any money till they work the content back to 50 50.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I step up and admit that I enjoy reading CA. I like Cigar Mag and Cigar Press much, much better! But - I do enjoy reading CA. I don't like the golf articles because I don't play golf (yeah, I know - a doctor that doesn't play golf). But, I love to look at all of the cool ads. It does seem that almost all of the ads are cigar ads - and they make the cigars look absolutely amazing. 

Before any of you say, "But, doc, you're a doctor!" - I'll remind you that I'm an emergency doctor with lots of school loans. I'll never afford any of those vacation homes, cars, watches, or even lighters, for that matter. However, I can't help but enjoy looking at them. Kind of like looking through Architectual Digest - I'll never have anything in there, but I like looking at it.

Give me a Cigar Press or Cigar Magazine any day - but I'll still give CA my 20 bucks a year to look at the pretty pictures!


----------

